# First Ptarmigan



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Finally connected with a ptarmigan yesterday. I gained some elevation by putting in 2 hours on the snowshoes. There were tracks everywhere, but no birds. I gotta get a dog!









I strapped on the snowboard to have a quick ride down and within 30 seconds saw a bird. It ran about 5 feet, stopped and acted invisible. 









I yelled, hoping to get it to flush as I had the 12 ga. loaded up with #4 and didn't want to destroy it (ground pounding it 10 yards away wasn't gonna be pretty). It wouldn't fly and I was still strapped to my snowboard so I took off my backpack and assembled the 22 and took it out with one shot.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a good lookin' bird! Kinda cool when they are all white.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice! Always fun to check one off the list.

How did it cook up? Arent they a really dark meat?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never quite hunted with you're style...not sure if I could..  

Congrats to your hard work, devotion, enginuity and your first Ptarmigan !!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet- nothing like combining it all


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

That's great! I have never hunted Ptarmigan. I have always wanted to and therefore planning a trip next year to do so. Cant wait!!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Shot from a snowboard? That is awesome. Congrats and hope you get a few more.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I've always wanted to hunt Alaskan Ptarmigan. Those birds look so cool in their winter garb.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> I yelled, hoping to get it to flush as I had the 12 ga. loaded up with #4 and didn't want to destroy it (ground pounding it 10 yards away wasn't gonna be pretty). It wouldn't fly and I was still strapped to my snowboard so I took off my backpack and assembled the 22 and took it out with one shot.


If I'm not mistaken, taking upland game birds with a .22 is illegal, isn't it?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

HuntingCrazy said:


> scott_rn said:
> 
> 
> > I yelled, hoping to get it to flush as I had the 12 ga. loaded up with #4 and didn't want to destroy it (ground pounding it 10 yards away wasn't gonna be pretty). It wouldn't fly and I was still strapped to my snowboard so I took off my backpack and assembled the 22 and took it out with one shot.
> ...


Not in Alaska!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Caleb. I wasn't too excited about a ground shot with the rimfire, hopefully getting a dog will make it a little easier to flush them.



Texscala said:


> Shot from a snowboard?


In retrospect I probably should have stepped out of the snowboard, after all I'm trying to teach my 5 year old gun safety.



cfarnwide said:


> How did it cook up? Arent they a really dark meat?


It is dark meat, but it's sitting in the freezer. I shot it right before a trip to Utah and my wife asked me to freeze it so she could try it when we get back. I've heard it makes great chili, but what doesn't?


----------

